

Motivated by Aaron: We need an opensource voting platform - zoharj

For the sake of mankind we need a secure, scaleable opensource voting platform. A platform that enables groups as small as co-ops and as large as nations to get together and vote on their issues and leaders.<p>A system where political parties can be created as easily as podcasts. Where the community can discuss with each other the merits of new legistaltion.<p>A system that has the ability to replace congress and bring power back to the people.<p>There are currently 2 of us dedicated to working on the project. If you are interested in getting involved cotnact us at zoharj@gmail.com
======
ScottWhigham
_A system that has the ability to replace congress and bring power back to the
people._

What? I mean, I like the idea of an open source voting platform and all, but
there's no need to oversell it that hard. Besides, I don't think voting is all
that stands between "congress" and bringing "power back to the people" as you
say.

------
lwf
<https://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/civitas/>

~~~
zoharj
Thanks for the link. Civitas is just a proof-of-concept though.

~~~
iterion1
An important proof of concept though. Securing such a system would be a lot of
work, and they've started the work for you.

The difficulty I see is getting this to be accepted. My approach would be to
focus on local governments, homeowner associations, or other such decision
making bodies. Prove the technology there then start pushing for use at a
larger level, e.g. county level.

